# Re-batch?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Last week I made two 2.5 lb. batches of all soybean oil soap and it didn't quite set up. Some parts are mushy & actually "bled" some oil. 

Is this a total loss or can I somehow "rebatch" it? Never had a soap that turned out so badly that I couldn't use it so I'm hoping to somehow save it.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Soybean oil is a very soft oil. You might try running a, larger, revised recipe through SoapCalc that includes coconut or palm oi. Subtract the diffference in the lye and water. Mix the difference together with the melted hard oil, mix to trace and dump that with the soybean batch in the crockpot and cook.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

OK. Here's what you can do. Make up a soap batch using 16 oz. Coconut oil & 2.8 oz. of Lye probably about 8 oz. of water. (I use a little extra on HP) Shred up the soybean batch and combine it with the Coconut batch in a crockpot or double boiler. HP it until it goes into a full screaming hot gel, then stir the heck a tooie out of it until fully combined. You might have to add some additional scent if desired. 

If I was to do this, I'd shred the soybean first and place in the crockpot to get it melting down before adding the hot coconut soap. Works better that way for me. And yes, I have used this technique before to save batches.

This soap will give you a batch with Coconut at 28.6% and Soybean with 71.4%.

I'm figuring 4% lye discount on the coconut oil because soybean on it's own just loves to try an go into a full blown DOS. The lower superfat helps to combat this. 

HTH!
Karla


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you! Going to try and save it with the coconut oil soap. Just cant fathom tossing two batches of soap away without even trying to save it


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Karla may be right, but I would think it would take way more that 1 pound of coconut to firm up this batch. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I was aiming towards giving it some lather so that at least it's usable. It still won't be rock hard, but at least not a total loss. Plus, at 3.5# she could rebatch in a 5qt or larger crockpot.


----------

